# Superduty bed crossmember replacement



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a 2005 F350 with a short box, the front most crossmember is completely rusted off on the end and the next one in is going I can see too. I was thinking of taking it off and welding some flat stock on there to rebuild it but I see LMC truck parts (and maybe someone else) sells a crossmember replacement kit for a few hundred. I know how common it is for the undersides of these beds to go so I'm guessing someone has been down this road already on here. Just looking to see what anyone else has done.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

How is the rest of the bed. Usually when these bed crossmembers rot out also above the wheel wells are shot too.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

My 01 is rotted. Might just put a flat bed on it. Normal Ford, she has low miles, but you need a tetanus shot just to look at it.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

The rest of the bed looks pretty good, one wheel well has a spot a maybe a few inches wide by a few inches long that's loosing paint and the other side has a few bubbles that popped up the last few months. I figured cut out and replace the wheel wells and replace the crossmembers and get the whole thing painted. I can find new rust free beds for $2000-$2500, but I'm thinking maybe I can come out better if I work with what I have. I've toyed around with the idea of a flatbed but the bed is more practical for me plus I have never been a fan of short box flatbeds.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What's your time worth and how long will it take to put the new cross members in and new wheel wells in, get it prepped, take it to be painted or paint it yourself...that's not just a couple hour project. 

2k for a new bed sounds a lot more realistic than all that work on a truck that's 12 years old.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Flat bed is the way to go. You can make it longer than a short box too.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

TJS said:


> Flat bed is the way to go. You can make it longer than a short box too.


If I do mine , and I have time I am going to make it dump.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes I was going to say that as well. Making it dump was the BESTEST BESTEST thing I ever did to this truck. See my build in sig.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

TJS said:


> Yes I was going to say that as well. Making it dump was the BESTEST BESTEST thing I ever did to this truck. See my build in sig.


I have a new mason dump sub frame out back. My biggest problem is always time.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

keep shopping, for an older truck beds are closer to 1000, if you find the right one


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I've been looking around online quite a bit and I cant find anything that isn't already rusty without spending over 2k. I was just figuring I could get the paint done a lot cheaper than 2k. as for my time its a 12 year old truck without any other problems and less than 120k on a really strong motor so a few days work is more than worth it to me.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Fix it yourself. If your working on it after work and on the weekends, and not actively seeking income, then your time is being spent very well working on your truck. Your saving money, most likely learning something, even if it's a new way to remove stubborn rusted bolts.  
I grew up in Northern MN and remember the rust. Can't say I miss that part.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Here is the bed i took off my new to me truck yesterday


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Holy crap, You win. That's the worst I've ever seen. Wow, was it used for transporting salt?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

meyer22288 said:


> View attachment 173330
> View attachment 173328
> View attachment 173329
> Here is the bed i took off my new to me truck yesterday


Just, darn.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Truck has only 23,000 miles original but it was only used to plow and salt one lot its whole life. Noone washed it i guess. This is the 3rd super duty bed ive done but the worst one yet


----------

